# Sharp edges in heal/clone



## viv ash (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi ..when using filters I can get a clean edge with mask /erase functionality ....but when using spot/heal function is there a trick to get a clean edge on any overflow?

So with the truck ...I wanted to remove the vehicle on the left




and messing about got to the below image ..... I know I need to correct feather etc ...but how best can I remove any overlap on the truck to get a sharp line on the fender?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 10, 2017)

This is something that is much better to do in Photoshop.


----------



## pdxrjt (Apr 10, 2017)

I agree that other programs like PS are better suited to the task.  If you _must_ use LR try a very small brush right around the edge you want sharp.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes,  very small brush size and also a very small amount of feather. But again, this really is Photoshop work.


----------



## Gnits (Apr 10, 2017)

All you can really do in Lr is try to avoid creating the halo in the first place, or be very gentle with your brush strokes.  Check your sharpening settings as these may also introduce halos.

I recently gave a presentation on how to remove halo's using Ps.  While preparing for the presentation I had a lot of difficulty trying to create a holo, using the latest ver of Lr.  I recall earlier versions of Lr used to much more susceptible to halo creation.

If you have CC then you also have Ps.  In Ps, create a blank layer over your image layer, give it a blending mode of darken .. .... select a small, gentle brush, select a foreground colour of the colour you want to fill the halo with and just paint. All of the adjustments go to the new top layer and no adjustments are made to the image layer.  If you make a mess, you can easily restart.  I have learned how to avoid creating halos, but I find the above technique to be very useful in lots of cases, such as overblown highlights on chrome or shiny surfaces, etc..


----------



## viv ash (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi Guys ... would his be easier using something like a wacom tablet ... ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 10, 2017)

viv ash said:


> Hi Guys ... would his be easier using something like a wacom tablet ... ?



No, the problem is not the input device, the problem is that Lightroom's clone/heal tool is not designed for tasks like this.


----------



## Gnits (Apr 11, 2017)

Here are the notes (pdf) I prepared as part of the presentation for removing Halo's , using Photoshop.


----------



## viv ash (Apr 12, 2017)

Many thx  Gnits ..will read with interest


----------

